
Simple and Comprehensive Vulnerability Scanner for Containers, Suitable for CI - msolujic
https://github.com/knqyf263/trivy
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/bpd2ro/a_simple_and...](https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/bpd2ro/a_simple_and_comprehensive_vulnerability_scanner/)

